# Autotrail Shower Washers



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

I have very stupidly lost the washer out of the tap connector end of the shower hose in our Autotrail Apache (2009). Can anyone help with the size and type of these washers and the best place to get them please? I've given up on trying the local dealers and am stil waiting for a reply from Autotrail! Thank you in advance.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning enjohn, 

The shower hose is likely to be a standard household item, using standard connection of 1/2" to 1/2" so you would be able to source these from your local hardware store or plumbers merchant. 

Shower hoses are generally 1/2" to 1/2" or less frequently some motorhomes use 1/2" to 3/8".

Regards,
Chris


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks very much for the reply, I will call into our local shop and sort some out.

Nick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you get stuck, I have some spare Whale shower connector washers.

Peter


----------

